# free flying



## rosaley (Jun 16, 2011)

hi all

I'm about to get canaries, and its been a few years since i've kept birds.
in the past when i have had them and let them out it been a right pain to get then back in the cage.

I'm just wondering if anyone has tips on how to do this carmly without having to Handle the bird to much and upset it.

from
christine


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

we feed our birds inside their cages, refresh food in the evening which means we can have them all day & they put themselves to bed & all we have to do is shut the cage door


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I must admit my canary use to go back in late eve for his food before bed so not a major prob. but if i was very stuck my bird and many others dont fly in darkness. you can pluck them from there perch and place them in there cage without chashing them about. but have someone on the light switch in case you happen to have a bird that does try fly. dont want it flying in to things. may get hurt.


----------



## ToxicLove (Jul 1, 2011)

Great question and wonderful answers.
I hadn't even thought of this.


----------

